# Sloan flush valve



## wireless (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a toilet with a Sloan flush valve which does not work the same every flush. It needs different amounts of pressure each time to flush. One thing I noticed is if its flushed while the sink is running it works better. Is this a water pressure issue or bad valve?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

If I remember right, from my days of working for a plumbing/excavation company, they do need a certain amount of pressure to work correctly. Also I believe there is a screw to adjust something:laughing: on the valve. 

This was about 7 years ago so my info could be totally wrong.:laughing:


----------



## wireless (Nov 2, 2006)

CrpntrFrk said:


> If I remember right, from my days of working for a plumbing/excavation company, they do need a certain amount of pressure to work correctly. Also I believe there is a screw to adjust something:laughing: on the valve.
> 
> This was about 7 years ago so my info could be totally wrong.:laughing:


The screw is the shutoff. Does it make sense that too much pressure would mess it up?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Pound on the top of it with a pair of channel locks to dislodge the crud in the diaphragm, if that doesn't work replace said diaphragm.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

*1. Flushometer does not function (no flush).*
A. Control stop or main valve is closed. Open control stop or main valve.
B. Handle assembly is damaged. Replace handle or install handle repair kit.
C. Relief Valve is damaged. Replace relief valve.
*2. Volume of water is not sufficient to siphon fixture.*
A. Control stop is not open wide enough. Adjust control stop for desired delivery of
water volume.
B. Diaphragm assembly is damaged. Replace diaphragm assembly.
C. Incorrect diaphragm assembly is installed in flushometer; for instance, urinal
assembly inside a closet flushometer, or low consumption assembly inside a
higher consumption fixture. Determine the flush volume required by the fixture and
replace diaphragm. Use valve label and markings on fixture for reference.
D. Water supply volume or pressure is inadequate. If no gauges are available to
properly measure supply pressure or volume of water at the flushometer, then
remove the relief valve from the diaphragm assembly, reassemble the flushometer
and completely open the control stop.
• If the fixture siphons, more water volume is required. Install a higher flushing
volume diaphragm. IMPORTANT – LAWS AND REGULATIONS
PROHIBIT THE USE OF HIGHER FLUSHING VOLUMES
THAN LISTED ON FIXTURE OR FLUSHOMETER.
• If the fixture DOES NOT siphon or if a low consumption flush is required, steps
must be taken to increase the water supply pressure and/or volume. Contact the
fixture manufacturer for minimum water supply requirements of the fixture.
*3. Length of flush is too short (short flush).*
A. Diaphragm assembly is worn or damaged. Replace diaphragm assembly.
B. Handle assembly is damaged. Replace handle or install handle repair kit.
C. Incorrect diaphragm assembly is installed in flushometer; for instance, urinal
assembly inside a closet flushometer, or low consumption assembly inside a
higher consumption fixture. Determine the flush volume required by the fixture and
replace diaphragm. Use valve label and markings on fixture for reference.
*4. Length of flush is too long (long flush) or continuous.*
A. Metering bypass hole (upper filter ring) in diaphragm is clogged. Remove the
diaphragm assembly. Remove the primary and secondary filter rings from the
diaphragm, wash under running water, and reassemble. Replace as necessary.
B. Diaphragm or relief valve is damaged. Replace diaphragm or relief valve.
C. Incorrect diaphragm assembly is installed in flushometer; for instance, closet
assembly inside a urinal flushometer, or water saver assembly inside a low
consumption flushometer. Determine the flush volume required by the fixture and
replace the diaphragm. Use valve label and markings on fixture for reference.
D. Inside cover is damaged. Replace Inside cover.
E. Supply line water pressure has dropped and is not sufficient to close the valve.
close control stop until pressure is restored.
F. Relief valve is not seated properly. Disassemble diaphragm components
(relief valve, filter rings, and diaphragm unit), wash under running water, and
reassemble. Replace as necessary.
*5. Chattering noise is heard during flush.*
A. Inside cover is damaged. Replace inside cover.
B. Relief valve or diaphragm is damaged. Replace relief valve or diaphragm assembly.
*6. Handle Leaks*.
A. Handle seal or assembly is damaged. Replace handle or install handle repair kit.
*7. Water splashes from fixture*.
A. Control stop is open wider than necessary. Adjust control stop for desired delivery
of water volume.
B. Water saver/conventional diaphragm assembly is installed on low consumption
fixture or closit diaphragm assembly is installed on urinal fixture. Determine
the required flush volume (see label on valve or markings on fixture). Replace
diaphragm assembly or relief valve for appropriate flush volume of fixture.
*When assistance is required, please contact your
local Sloan Representative or Sloan Technical Support at:
1-888-SLOAN-14 (1-888-756-2614)*


----------



## wireless (Nov 2, 2006)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Pound on the top of it with a pair of channel locks to dislodge the crud in the diaphragm, if that doesn't work replace said diaphragm.


That worked......... Once! I will probably will be replace it eventually, I just it was interesting that turning on the sink made it work better.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

CrpntrFrk said:


> If I remember right, from my days of working for a plumbing/excavation company, they do need a certain amount of pressure to work correctly. Also I believe there is a screw to adjust something:laughing: on the valve.
> 
> This was about 7 years ago so my info could be totally wrong.:laughing:


Yup that's called a angled screw control stop.. basically the on off/ valve. I've used them to adjust the flow rate before.


----------

